# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Provoj të instaloj 'wireless' në laptop, çfarë duhet të bëj?

## Albanian^Boy

Kur provoj te instaloj wireles ne Lop Top me  nxjer keto gjera...Ka mundesi tme tregoj ndonjeri se cka duhet te bej...


*Provider stellt Ihnen diese Daten bereit. 
   Internet-IP-Adresse 
  IP-Adresse 

  IP-Subnetzmaske     
  Gateway-IP-Adresse     

  DNS-Server (Domain Name Service)  
  Primärer DNS-Server     
  Sekundärer DNS 
*

----------


## RaPSouL

Mesa mora vesh unë këtu nuk tregon se ka ndonjë problem ose diçka thjeshtë të tregon se çfarë ke gati momentalisht, dmth adresat etj etj...

----------


## Albanian^Boy

> Mesa mora vesh unë këtu nuk tregon se ka ndonjë problem ose diçka thjeshtë të tregon se çfarë ke gati momentalisht, dmth adresat etj etj...


Nuk shkon me next duhet te japesh ndonje ip adres aty per te vazhduar me tej.

----------


## RaPSouL

> Nuk shkon me next duhet te japesh ndonje ip adres aty per te vazhduar me tej.


A është lidhja ADSL që kemi këtu ne Maqedoni?

----------


## Albanian^Boy

> A është lidhja ADSL që kemi këtu ne Maqedoni?


Jo eshte ne Gjermani.

----------


## RaPSouL

Kërko ip adresat dinamike që ka shërbimi i internetit që përdor atje.

psh. ADSL këtu në maqedoni ka këtë ip adres 192.168.1.? (?=1,2,3...)

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Nese ke ip statike duhet ti maresh keto te dhena nga isp e ti shkruash aty ne vendet perkatse nese e ke ip dinamike atehere caktoje kompjuterin te mare ip dinamike nga ISP nuk e di si i thone ne gjermanisht

Ardi

----------


## olsi.u

> Kur provoj te instaloj wireles ne Lop Top me  nxjer keto gjera...Ka mundesi tme tregoj ndonjeri se cka duhet te bej...
> 
> 
> *Provider stellt Ihnen diese Daten bereit. 
>   IP-Adresse 
> 
>   IP-Subnetzmaske     
>   Gateway-IP-Adresse     
> 
> ...


doja te dia si mund te instaloj wireless

----------


## olsi.u

> doja te dia si mund te instaloj wireless


do doja te kisha informacjon se si mund te instaloj wireless

----------


## meli-pr

pershendetje deshta te me ndihmoj dikush e kom rrejtin me ipko modemin e kom webstar edhe sot e kom mar nje wireless te firmes intellinet edhe kur po tentoj me lidh pra kabllen e modemit po e lidhi ne wireless ne portin wan dhe nga wirelessi po e lidhi kabllen ne kompjuter pasi qe po i lidhi keto po mundohem qe te konektohem ne kompjuter po e qeli internet explorerin dhe aty po me qelet ajo e ipkos qe po me thot klikoni ketu per ta rimbushur llogarin,,un i thirra ipkon dhe ju thash qe nuk po mundem me u lidh me wireless ju tregova qe wirelessin e kom te firmes INTELLiNET dhe ata me than nese nuk e ke ble pajisjen te ne ne nuk te ndihmojm as pak edhe keshtu qe ma mbyllen lidhjen qe ka dikush qe din lidhje me kete le te me shkrun ketu ose ne imell adresen time nora-1985@live.com ,,,do te ju isha mirnjose ju pershendes

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Ska nevoje te postosh te njejten pyetje ne te gjitha forumet

----------


## dardani8

> Kur provoj te instaloj wireles ne Lop Top me  nxjer keto gjera...Ka mundesi tme tregoj ndonjeri se cka duhet te bej...
> 
> 
> *Provider stellt Ihnen diese Daten bereit. 
>    Internet-IP-Adresse 
>   IP-Adresse 
> 
>   IP-Subnetzmaske     
>   Gateway-IP-Adresse     
> ...


Siq duket  ti jeton ne nej Vend  Gjermanfoles.

Me  trego se  cilin Internetprovider  e ki, te kem mundsi  ti jap  ato te dhana per ti  shenuar  aty ne  konfiguracion,  perveq IP- Adreses tende nese  e ki Statike nese  e ki Dinamike  ( pra lidhjen e realizon nepermjet  te nje modemit  nuk te nevojitet aty te  shenosh  asgje).

1 Si quhet Internetprovider
2 sie e realizon  lidhjen e Internetit Modem apo WLAN Router
3 Nese ki IP Adress  Statike a ta ka derguar Internetprovider ty???

pra nes deshiron te  te ndihmohet  atehere duhet te japesh informata  ejo me ndihmoni, se ne ketu nuk  jemi Mgjistar te mund te parashikojme s e  cka ki ti ne Laptopin tend e  cka jo.


Pershendetje

----------

